# Ceiling fans with remote Bangkok



## jjk

Hi All,

We want to install a number of ceiling lights in our house. Yet, companies such as; Homepro do not really offer anything to our liking.

Our desire:
Ceiling fan only, so no light build in
Speed to be regulated via wireless remote. This, because the ceilings are relatively high and we do not like to have a rope hanging from the fan into our living room.

Does anyone know where our best change is to find such a fan in the Bangkok area?

regards,

JJK


----------



## jjk

Update:

I did not find the fan I was looking for, but did find an alternative. At the main do it your self branch you can buy a remote control unit for THB 1500. This can be installed in combination with any ceiling fan. So, we have bought our fans and remotes and they work perfect.

Regards,

JJK


----------

